# head stamps



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Accidentally picked up a couple unknow to me 45 auto cases at the range today.

Turns out to be Norinco brass.

Anyway, searching around on the net trying to figure out what they were, turned up these 2 sites of head stamps, figured they might be useful as a reference:

http://www.afte.org/ExamResources/gallery2/v/Headstamp-Gallery/

http://cartridgecollectors.org/headstampcodes_bottom.htm


----------

